# Full finger gloves. With palm padding?



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Just that: I need padding in the palms. Seems this sort of glove used to be common but I can't seem to find any now.

Know of any?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Just that: I need padding in the palms. Seems this sort of glove used to be common but I can't seem to find any now.
> 
> Know of any?


Dakine Ventilator....I have a couple pairs, and like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

TLD XC gloves. Not too much, not too little, durable and often on sale:

https://troyleedesigns.com/products/xc-glove-black


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't like a ton of padding, but I've found a few work gloves that I like and work good for rigid riding. Appearance may not suit everyone...

These Firm Grip gloves fit great, but are a little warm. They fit like work gloves.








These Hyper Tough gloves look good, but don't fit just right. I'm hoping they stretch/conform with further use. They fit tighter like cycling gloves.








...and these gel variants just popped up in my image search. Never tried 'em.








I have kind of a glove fetish or something... 

-F


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Pics are great. Links are even better.

Dave -- those TLD gloves don't look padded. More like a second/reinforced layer of material. Are my eyes just getting bad (worse)?


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Giro Bravo LF. Had several pairs of these, and I like them a lot. Just the right amount of palm padding for me, appreciate the ulnar nerve pad. great ventilation.


----------



## Le frog (May 13, 2018)

Fox Ranger gel. Pretty happy with them so far.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Pics are great. Links are even better.
> 
> Dave -- those TLD gloves don't look padded. More like a second/reinforced layer of material. Are my eyes just getting bad (worse)?


Yes, 2 layers, which to me is padded vs the recent popularity of single layer gloves. For me the 2nd layer adds just enough.

TLD gloves have also been far more durable vs other brands and fingers are a little longer which prevents seam blow outs.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

davec113 said:


> Yes, 2 layers, which to me is padded vs the recent popularity of single layer gloves. For me the 2nd layer adds just enough.
> 
> TLD gloves have also been far more durable vs other brands and fingers are a little longer which prevents seam blow outs.


Thanks for clarifying. I need real padding.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mikesee said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I need real padding.


Rev grips certainly help too. I was using ESI but they're a pita and not durable enough. I had some hand issues that went away after getting the OneUp bar and Rev Grips.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a pair of Pearl Izumi gloves that fit that bill....got them on a whim 3 years ago (I hated wearing gloves), and now can't ride without them...

I really don't even remember model number because I just grabbed them and went. But they are really good b/c they are not heavy, and are pretty strong. I think they were $20...

I
















the gels are in the perfect place, and the weight reminds me of my golf glove, which I really like


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I like the Giro Strade Dure SG long finger. It looks like they might be discontinued but a couple places have them. I have a pair of larges I wore 1 time and figured out they were too big I'd unload. Otherwise it looks like Amazon has them.

https://www.amazon.com/Giro-Strade-Dure-Cycling-Gloves/dp/B01M15XCA9


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

davec113 said:


> Rev grips certainly help too. I was using ESI but they're a pita and not durable enough. I had some hand issues that went away after getting the OneUp bar and Rev Grips.


Hadn't heard from anyone that had used those. Like the concept.

Alas I'm pretty well locked into ergo shaped grips and not expecting there's much demand for ergo + suspension grips.

Really just need to find some quality padded gloves -- position, sweep, and grips are all dialed.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

Pearl Izumi Elite Gel Full Finger
Pearl Izumi PRO Gel Full Finger
Giro Brava Gel FF
Specialized BG Dual Gel FF

Padded but not traditionaly - uses more of a center palm pad, kinda like an orthotic
Specialized Grail Full Finger
Pearl Izumi Attack Full Finger

Depending on what you are trying to achieve with the padding, general vibration reduction/impact protection, relieving hand numbness, or both, one of these should help. I like the center pad versions, have tried both and find the Specialized to have a slightly smaller pad, the PI a touch bigger. Depending on your hand shape either could work well.

In normal padded I like the PI PRO Gel, the padding is pretty thick on the traditionally padded Giro and Spec gloves for my taste. 

HTH


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Le frog said:


> Fox Ranger gel. Pretty happy with them so far.


second these. Love these gloves.

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...-gel-gloves-bright-red-full-finger-mens-large


----------



## Kitty13 (Jun 7, 2016)

I think you would like these, Mike. Versatile, durable. Been riding with them forever. 

Mechanix Wear - Material4X M-Pact Work Gloves

They beat the pants off so called mtb/cycling glove, which are usually overpriced poor excuses for a glove.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting thread as I recently and suddenly got some wrist "stiffness".

I got some new gloves a couple months ago. Pearl Izumi (not sure if model see pic).

I ride with my hands slightly off the end of the grips and I run grips with a slight bump at the end. At first the new gloves felt like they had extra padding on the outside. I stopped noticing after a while but this thread made me wonder if the extra padding and the raised end of my grips had my wrists in a weird angle.

Today I broke out my old Specialized Gel gloves and don't have the stiffness after the ride. Maybe the old gloves are more worn in but I will continue the experiment.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

I like the Fox Ranger gel gloves as well.


----------



## HHL (Nov 24, 2004)

There are two ways to approach this:
1) padding on the raised portions of the hand that encounter pressure
2) padding to fill in the palm so that the pressure is equal across the entire palm
I would try them both out and see what you like. I use them both depending on the grip surface I'm on, and that is usually Ergon. The Dual Gel and the Grail represent these two approaches respectively.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/s...othing--shoes/mens-cycling-gloves/c/glovesmen


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Several years ago, I bought a pair of Rockgarden gloves, and was disappointed to see the palms had no padding at all. I went to a local leather shop, and they were able to sew a heavy leather patch on to each palm of the gloves. They improved the comfort a great deal. Also serves as good protection should I crash and use my hands to break my fall.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

83stumpjumper said:


> Several years ago, I bought a pair of Rockgarden gloves, and was disappointed to see the palms had no padding at all. I went to a local leather shop, and they were able to sew a heavy leather patch on to each palm of the gloves. They improved the comfort a great deal. Also serves as good protection should I crash and use my hands to break my fall.


Yep, good idea.

I sew neoprene foam into the palms of all my winter gloves, as both insulation from the bars/grips, and padding.

But those will last me several seasons, so the time spent sewing is worth it.

Summer gloves last a few months, tops, so I was hoping for an off the shelf solution.

Got some Rangers and they're OK.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

$7 generic Walmart padded mechanic gloves have been working great for me. I don't wanna look like i'm straight out of a Jenson catalogue.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

FOX Dirtpaw...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Giro remedy gel glove is great. It has thick padding on palm. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Take a look at dirt bike gloves. They tend to be less expensive than mtb gloves too.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I'm happy with the fox dirtpaw.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I'm happy with the fox dirtpaw.


I like the Dirtpaws too. They have a double layer palm.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Bicycle019 said:


> ...Specialized BG Dual Gel FF...


I own and enjoy several pair of the Specialized BG gloves. Been using them for likely close to 10 years. They perform as advertised (and they better because they are far from inexpensive). These gloves last me several seasons of use, abuse and regular washings. In fact, I still have the very first pair I ever bought, which are still in the rotation.

















https://www.specialized.com/ca/en/m...586?color=271516-173586&searchText=67119-1002


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I just ordered a bunch of gloves including the Fox Ranger Gel, Specialized Enduro Gel, Giro Xen, Dakine Syncline, and Fox Dirt Paw.

I considered the Dakine Boundary and Dakine Sentinel but I want to fit a few of these before I get too carried away.

I typically wear a XXL. These will be my first gel gloves since my roadie days, currently riding Giro Dirty Fingers non padded and a assortment of other non padded gloves.

I'm mostly having pain the heels of my hands, outside edge, no amount of bar adjustment (rotation, distance, height) has changed the pressure enough.

Old age is hell!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> I just ordered a bunch of gloves including the Fox Ranger Gel, Specialized Enduro Gel, Giro Xen, Dakine Syncline, and Fox Dirt Paw.
> 
> I considered the Dakine Boundary and Dakine Sentinel but I want to fit a few of these before I get too carried away.
> 
> ...


I own most of what you listed. Despite perhaps going to hell when I die for rockin the Big S, those BG gloves reign supreme in terms of working as advertised, fit and finish and longevity. I own multiple pairs. After epic rides, the higher cost of them relative to most other options seems irrelevant. Less than a decent lunch.

I hope you do a follow up post with your observations.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I own and enjoy several pair of the Specialized BG gloves. Been using them for likely close to 10 years. They perform as advertised (and they better because they are far from inexpensive). These gloves last me several seasons of use, abuse and regular washings. In fact, I still have the very first pair I ever bought, which are still in the rotation.
> 
> View attachment 1345089
> 
> ...


I'm doing a 180 on this.

I now suspect that padding in the palms may actually do more harm than good, by creating pressure points. I have been wearing minimalist gloves of late, with zero hand pain after hours of riding.

Sorry for the potentially misleading post above.


----------



## Jigs (Aug 1, 2020)

This is my first year going minimal palm protection too, more by lack of choice when it came to availability than my own choice. But I agree, minimal palm has been better for me and feels more natural and less sweaty. I settled on a pair of 100% Cognito with just d30 knuckle protection, as I ride a lot of tree trails. 

I've been riding with them most days for just over 2 months and I haven't used the knuckle protection yet, but i've had a few falls, including a really bad one a couple of days back. They're dirty, but they look as good as new underneath the mud.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike and Jigs...

How do you feel about padding and wrist pain?

I’ve been riding Specialized gels for 10 years with great success. Recently I experienced some mild wrist soreness after riding my rigid bike. 

It got me questioning my rigid bike and that maybe it might be getting a bit much as I get older. 

However, I’ve been tempted to try some non-padded gloves (before the wrist soreness) for both more choice and curious about better bike feel. 

P.S. I have a hardtail and FS as well so non padded could be an option if too much for the rigid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

racefit said:


> Mike and Jigs...
> 
> How do you feel about padding and wrist pain?
> 
> ...


Thankfully I don't suffer from wrist pain per se, although I do suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms including tingling and pins and needle discomfort in the base of my left thumb and wrist area from decades of playing guitar and squeezing the neck like I was choking a chicken. I find different gloves do not impact that one way or the other.

I did though recently get rid of some Chromag grips with metal retaining clamps on both the inside and outside, and replaced them with grips with the rings only on the inside. This helped too with hand discomfort, along with opening up the HSC in my fork.

I realized the padded gloves may actually be hurting my hands when I rode in a new area. I had my phone in my pocket and no gloves on, to most easily access Trailforks. It was spectacular. If it were not for fear of shredding my hands riding gloveless in a crash, I would get rid of the gloves entirely.

One final point - the Specialized gloves I have are not all the same. There are some wild variations in terms of gel placement. The ones I used yesterday had some gel pockets way off to the side, and halfway up the outside or bottom of my hand, which were obviously useless, and maybe even detrimental.

I'm riding minimalist for the next while. I expect this will be best.


----------



## Jigs (Aug 1, 2020)

I do have a bit of arthritis which I get more in Winter, but I don't get much wrist pain, so i'm also not the best person to ask. I do get some pain between my thumb and finger, but I expect that's mostly down to being too lazy to fine tune the settings on my forks. I ride everything too, so i'm constantly changing the basic settings.

I used pads on the palms for about 25 years from the expectation they were going to potentially save broken bones and torn palms from all the times I was going over my bars, plus the cheap bike and forks back then were brutal on my joints, which I think must have included my wrists. It used to hurt a lot riding. 

I just ride a hardtail nowadays after getting rid of my old full susser. I can't imagine ever riding a rigid fork now unless it has fat tyres, or I want to start road riding. If I were getting pain (that really bothered me) from riding, I think I would start with the bike first (if I could afford to), probably forks, then tyres, even playing around with the pressure, as i'm not sure any padded gloves could fix that. 

I might be wrong though. They probably help a little bit. I'm guessing really and wouldn't want to sound like i'm an expert here, as i'm not.


----------

